# today we lost a remarkable young man



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

I am just posting to let everyone know we lost a young man named Max nunn,he lost his battle with cancer.Max was 7 year's old,but touched everyone more than I can say.It was a true honor to have him here with us this bear season and he will never be forgotten,I will be doing a FREE hunt each year in Max's memory and will let everyone know later how to get the hunt.It will be for a police office soldier or fireman Max will be missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodshed (Jun 24, 2007)

R.I.P. Max


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Hank, thank you for what you did for Max.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very sorry to hear. There is a young boy in school here only 7 yrs old with a few months to live. He has an inoperable ailment. I don't think it get's any more sad than that. The family has a very strong faith, but still a lot of pain. It brings most of life's worries down to nothing in comparison.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear that Hank! Prayers go out to the family. 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

7 years old....that's not fair. 

Know that he will be with you on every hunt.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear Max is gone. Sometime we just have to be thankful that people can enrich our lives in the time that we do have with them.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Max must have been quite the young man! Some of the hospital staff members turned Max's room into a deer blind for him last year. He was all about hunting.

Here is a link to a news report about him.

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/nw_mich/7-year-old-dies-from-rare-brain-cancer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sad.

My prayers are with his family and those who cared about him.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Nimrod. I just couldn't imagine. 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

So very, very sad to hear!!! My prayers go out to his family and friends!! I am sure the great woodsman in heaven will guide him now! R.I.P in young man.


----------



## dumb hick (Jan 10, 2010)

I would just like to say I was blessed with meeting Max this year at Hank's camp what a great kid.I think all of us could learn something from that little guy.just full of fight and good spirits.he will be sadly missed.God Bless.


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

Prayers sent . Very sad


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

Very sorry to hear, thankyou hank for what you did. :coolgleam


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that this is awesome. Hank, I'm sure this must be hard for you, and to have to go through cancer, the treatment, the pain, at just 7 years old, I just cannot imagine what Max went through, along with his family. But you should be very proud, we all spend so much time chasing whatever it is that we are chasing, but a lifetime of trophy animals, does not mean anywhere near as much, as the experience you have provided for Max.

Thank You, and may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Removed Michigander (Apr 9, 2008)

Very sad to hear. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. My daughter's boyfriend is 17 and also has cancer. Sometimes life is just not fair.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I gotta tell you life just isnt fair why does someone so young have to suffer so much. 

R.I.P Max

Wish i would of had the honor to meet him sounds as if he touched many lives in his short time here

I couldnt imagine the pain i would be in if i lost one of my kids awful just awful:sad:

Hats of to you Hank


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

R.I.P. Max. You rock Hank. It is people like yourself that make this world we are currently living in almost tollerable. Just said a prayer for Max and his family.
Don


----------



## Outback (Sep 15, 2008)

Very sad news. I was fortunate enough to meet Max at Hanks last fall. We shared a picnic table, he showed me his tattoos, his bear claw necklace, his compass and his camo swiss army knife. He made sure to hold the knife down next to his pants so I could see they matched. That 10 minutes was the highlight of my bear camp last year. Thanks Max. Prayers go out to his strong family and everyone he touched. He will be missed. Would also like to say thanks to Hank and the entire Pole family for everything they did for Max and continue to do for others like him.


----------

